# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Obtención de Datos de los embalses de España

## Lidon

Hola a todos,

necesitaría saber donde puedo encontrar los datos de los embalses de España (hm^3) de los últimos 60 años y saber también con que frecuencia han sido recogidos dichos datos (cada 3h, diariamente, mensualmente...) ¿Hay alguna base de datos en la que esté recogida toda esta información y esta de dominio público y si no lo es, se me podría orientar a donde debo dirigirme?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola a todos,
> 
> necesitaría saber donde puedo encontrar los datos de los embalses de España (hm^3) de los últimos 60 años y saber también con que frecuencia han sido recogidos dichos datos (cada 3h, diariamente, mensualmente...) ¿Hay alguna base de datos en la que esté recogida toda esta información y esta de dominio público y si no lo es, se me podría orientar a donde debo dirigirme?
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo.


Hola Lidon, bienvenido al foro  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Las dos mejores fuentes y más fiables en general para la antiguedad considerable que quieres pueden ser:

* Confederaciones Hidrográficas o Administraciones que gestionen los diferentes embalses
* Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos, en su web tiene disponibles datos sobre volumenes y aforos bien detallados.

En cuanto a la frecuencia de recogida de datos, depende. Cada dato, tiene diferentes frecuencias de lecturas. Por ejemplo:

* El volumen en embalses, a parte de los SAIHs, se toma lectura de las cotas diariamente y para hacer informes semanales se toman como referencia las cotas de cada lunes generalmente que, por ejemplo, son con las que se actualizan los datos de Embalses.net...(no se si me explico bien... :Confused: )
* En cuanto a los caudales, depende de cada aforador y de la frecuencia con la que quieran medir los caudales según las necesidades particulares. En general, los SAIHs suelen dar un valor Qci cada 4-6 horas más o menos
* En cuanto a datos meteorológicos (precipitación, temperaturas, evaporación, vel. viento, etc) se realizan diariamente a las 8 de la mañana.

Espero haberte ayudado  :Embarrassment: 

Si necesitas algo más, no dudes en preguntar  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

